# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones y flash-floods en El Maresme, Barcelona. 12 de Octubre de 2016

## F. Lázaro

Algunas imágenes que se han sucedido durante el día de hoy.





https://twitter.com/CatalunyaRadio/s...81833499652097





https://twitter.com/MonMundialCat/st...88938239614976





https://twitter.com/q_Raquel_p/statu...10797488164864





https://twitter.com/emergenciescat/s...79436173905920

----------

embalses al 100% (13-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (13-oct-2016),HUESITO (13-oct-2016),Jonasino (13-oct-2016),Los terrines (13-oct-2016),perdiguera (13-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y la peor de las noticias posibles, hay que lamentar por el momento una víctima mortal.




> http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...a-maresme.html
> 
> *Un muerto en Vilassar de Mar a causa de las inundaciones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (13-oct-2016),G20 (17-oct-2016),Jonasino (13-oct-2016),perdiguera (13-oct-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo que se ve... se confió, rompió la cinta de seguridad e intentó cruzar la riera...

----------

G20 (17-oct-2016)

----------

